# Soffit vent retrofit



## hage1 (Jan 24, 2011)

My house was built in 1980, and has beautiful aluminum soffit. However, there appears to be no venting in the soffit. Is it possible, or practical to remove some soffit panels and replace them with vented soffit? Would I have to remove the gutters and facia to do this?
thanks


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

hage1 said:


> My house was built in 1980, and has beautiful aluminum soffit. However, there appears to be no venting in the soffit. Is it possible, or practical to remove some soffit panels and replace them with vented soffit? Would I have to remove the gutters and facia to do this?
> thanks


It's absolutely possible and kudos for wanting to.

Getting a few pieces out from the soffit run is going to be harder than taking them all out and replacing them, but adding vented pcs where needed. You shouldn't need to remove fascia/gutters, as the metal covering the fascia board is likely what holds the soffit up on the outer edge. You'll understand once you take some apart.

Then you go into the attic and make sure the rafter bay that corresponds with the vent you installed has a baffle of some type so air can get past the top plate.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/vinyl-perf-soffit-over-wood-no-vents-92011/

Gary


----------

